# Rubber Roof, Can I stand on it?



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello All!

I was cleaning the camper yesterday and discover exactly how dirty the top of the camper is!!









I am assuming (safely I'll bet) that my dealer didn't clean it before I brought it home and that it hasn't been cleaned since it was built. Given that assumption, what should I use to clean it? Yesterday I was cleaning the caulk along the edge of the rubber roof and rain gutter and used Armor All Cleaner, general purpose type thing for cars and the like. It did a great job getting the dirt and what not off of the caulking and the gutter also, but I wasn't sure if I could use it on the rubber roof.

I was also concerned because I read in another post about a weight limit for the rubber roof. Can I stand on it, do I have to crawl, kneel down, etc?

One more thing on the list, what is the best type of wax to use on fiberglass? I am a car cleaning enthusiast, I love washing, cleaning and waxing my cars, but I have never owned fiberglass before, so I am a little out of the loop on this.

Thanks for any and all advice!

Jason


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jason,

It is not recommended to be on the roof. However if you are up there, put down something wide like a 2" thick piece of rigid insulation board that will evenly distribute your weight. The roof is not strong, you need to make sure you span the roof joists and you can do minor stuff up there like cleaning and vent installation.

Cover your ladder where it touches the side of the camper since the roofing material laps over the edge, you don't want to rip it, a towel wrapped around the ladder works.

I only use carwash cleaner with a car scrub brush that is soft. Harsh chemicals should be avoided, some degrade rubber membrane.

Haven't waxed yet, some folks use Gel-Gloss with good results.

Good luck, be careful.

Kevin


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

According to Keystone on the rubber roof cleaning:

Q - What should I use to coat my rubber roof?

A - Nothing! The only maintenance to the rubber roof itself is washing it a few times a year. Most standard household detergents are appropriate (avoid petroleum based solvents, harsh abrasives or citrus based products) to clean with warm water. Keep debris cleared to help avoid stains. Note: While the rubber itself is relatively maintenance free, any sealed openings in the roof do require periodic inspections & resealing. Please review the Owners Manual for more information on the Care & Maintenance of your RV.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When I wash mine, I start on the roof with a bucket of water and my long handled scrub brush. I use a 6 foot ladder to get up onto the slide and get on the roof from there. I always step on the roof trusses or near the A/C, where there is good support.

I first check the sealants and then scrub and hose down the roof, then wash the rest. I Find the trailer stays much cleaner when I wash the roof, less dirt washing down the front and out the gutters, also gives me a chance to check the sealants.

I know your not supposed to climb on the roof, using some support is a good idea. I'm a lightweight at 150#, I'm just be careful where I step. I'nm not afraid of falling THRU, just afraid of falling OFF.









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I do like Mike...only I don't get on the roof at all. I just move the ladder. If you do, I would suggest laying something down to distribute your weight as well.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Me too. But after doing the "ladder dance"







standing on the very top of my 6' step ladder, I got a 10' ladder that makes it actually safe







I just wash the roof with the same carwash I use on the sides. By the way, don't wash your trailer with DAWN diswashing liquid unless you want to remove all the wax off your rig. That stuff is awsome. Use a good carwash concentrate that won't remove your waxed finish.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've got an '05 28FRL-S and have walked all over my roof with no problem. In fact during my PDI the service rep encouraged me to go up and inspect the roof. I asked him about weight and he said the new units have thicker decking than the older models. Of course, I can only confirm my unit, not your model. I don't worry about stepping on the trusses at all. I also weight in at 200 lbs.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

When we did our PDI the service Rep pointed out that the 5th. wheels all had ladders and we could go on the roof. His one safety comment was to be careful of what type of soles your shoes had and not carry any rocks up in the soles.


----------

